# Country Rubes dipped woodenware and SBBs



## kincade (Feb 3, 2011)

I just wanted to give an outstanding review for Country Rubes (one of the vendors here). I'm now running 2 of their screened bottom boards and their dipped (paraffin and rosin boiled) boxes. The SBBs are very well built, work perfectly, are well designed and look great. I really like the 'smoke' port as well.

Regarding the dipped boxes, the slightly additional cost far outweighs (for me) the time and money spent painting my boxes. Also, they don't have the disadvantage of the paint ever peeling off and no refinishing is ever needed so they should last a lifetime. Joints are very tight and the boxes are square (much more so than the Cheeseman boxes I bought this year). I'd planned on building my own dipping station, but after researching the cost of the materials needed I'd need to run far more than my few hives to make it worthwhile. 

In any case, her customer service has been great and response is always fantastic as well. Just thought I should take the time to write a good review.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I'll second the quality of their SBB's. I like them better than the ones I've seen from some of the other companies.


----------

